# Looking to catch a ride



## T-roy66 (Dec 6, 2013)

Guy I am looking to catch a ride offshore sometime the week of July 13 th either out of Sabine or Galveston. I will split cost of trip. I normally fish several times a year but my buddy sold his boat. I have equipment let me know what I need to bring.


----------

